# Favorite PLL?



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 30, 2015)

I just made a Google Poll about your favorite PLL. I would appreciate it if you can enter in your favorite PLL, click here to enter in your vote. Please don't spam, or post anything inappropriate in the "Name" section. 

Thank you!

To get us started, my favorite PLL is the Rb perm. Quick, simple, and fun.

EDIT: I have now required a name, because too many trolls left their name blank.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 30, 2015)

U perms are my fastest, Jb and Y are what I use for 2x2 and 3x3 cll and cmll, but my favourite PLL is Ga perm.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> U perms are my fastest, Jb and Y are what I use for 2x2 and 3x3 cll and cmll, but my favourite PLL is Ga perm.



Yeah, I saw that. IMO, the Ga perm is the best G perm, but not my favorite PLL by any means.


----------



## Username (Aug 30, 2015)

Voted E, It's not the fastest (altough still really fast) but it's so fun.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 30, 2015)

Username said:


> Voted E, It's not the fastest (altough still really fast) but it's so fun.



E perm is fun, but it's so loong for me.


----------



## NeilH (Aug 30, 2015)

PLL sucks


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 30, 2015)

NeilH said:


> PLL sucks



So does your attitude.


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 30, 2015)

I l ike Ra. It is sadly faster than my Jb perm.


----------



## qwertycuber (Aug 30, 2015)

I like all PLLs that include M slice moves, such as u, h, and z, but h perm is my favourite.


----------



## martinss (Aug 30, 2015)

I voted T... 'cause I use it on many cubes (Sq1, Supercubes, ...), that's the first I learnt and to me it is the easiest...

(When I speedsolve the cube, my favorite PLL is the PLL skip !)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 30, 2015)

Username said:


> Voted E, It's not the fastest (altough still really fast) but it's so fun.



I absolutely hate E perms because of the D's. How can I do D' fast in an E perm?

I vote Ja perm


----------



## molarmanful (Aug 30, 2015)

U perms. Gotta love <M,U>!


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 30, 2015)

My favourite one to perform in solves is J because it's so wicked fast. It's almost as good as a PLL skip to me.
A-perms are awful for me to execute,
I can never decide on an E-perm alg to use,
F-perm is usually mad decent but I have to work at it,
Gs are a different story...
H gets screwed up on looser cubes,
L is nice but rotations are meh
Na is super good,
Nb isn't super good,
Ra I'm in the process of incorporating a new alg,
Rb is tight all the time,
T is great,
Us are pretty good,
V is sexy but prone to lockups on tight cubes,
Y, why not?,
and there are too many algs for Z-perm


----------



## DanielTuttle (Aug 30, 2015)

T perms by far, they are fast and dont use any annoying moves/cube rotations.


----------



## TDM (Aug 30, 2015)

Ua is, with the exception of Ub, by _far_ my fastest alg. Could probably do it in .6 or faster if I didn't do R' M2 R instead of M2 every time. Ua is a bit slower, and then all my others are much slower.


----------



## MM99 (Aug 30, 2015)

Probably the Jb perm it's very easy so recognize and perform in solves


----------



## xchippy (Aug 31, 2015)

U perms are probably the best for pure speed, but H is easier recognition and you can perform it from any angle.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 31, 2015)

xchippy said:


> U perms are probably the best for pure speed, but H is easier recognition and you can perform it from any angle.



does anyone know of/actually use algs for u perms on the side? front and back are easy enough, but i've never seen one from the side.


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 31, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> does anyone know of/actually use algs for u perms on the side? front and back are easy enough, but i've never seen one from the side.



M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2 and its inverse, M2 u M u2 M u M2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 31, 2015)

2180161 said:


> M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2 and its inverse, M2 u M u2 M u M2



woahhhh thats cool


----------



## xchippy (Aug 31, 2015)

2180161 said:


> its inverse, M2 u M u2 M u M2



M2 u M' u2 M' u M2 works as well. It's better.


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 31, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> woahhhh thats cool



haha. you might use it now wont you?


----------



## xchippy (Aug 31, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I absolutely hate E perms because of the D's. How can I do D' fast in an E perm?
> 
> I vote Ja perm



left ring finger push like in one handed solving


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 31, 2015)

2180161 said:


> haha. you might use it now wont you?



well its useless for me. I use roux and only use U perms in blind for TuRBo. I could use it to cancel my setup moves into the U perm, but I never use U moves so nope.


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 31, 2015)

Z perm for life

M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U2'


----------



## nalralz (Aug 31, 2015)

Y perm and Ja perm.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Aug 31, 2015)

Jb perm, the U perms are really nice too


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 31, 2015)

Jb perm 0.59 seconds
h perm 0.76
Rb Perm 0.81
Aa perm 0.62
Ab perm 0.72
Y perm 0.89
Ua perm 0.89
Ub perm 0.87
Ja PERM 0.76
Z perm 0.93

G perm #1 1.0.93
G perm #2 1.18
G perm #3 1.32
G perm #4 1.22

F Perm 1.44
Na perm 1.07
Nb perm 2.33
V perm 1.18
T perm 0.98
Ra 1.10
E perm 0.89

My fastest is Jb perm. But my favourite is probably Nb perm. I can sub 0.85 it and it feels so fast. I also love sub 0.9ing the Y perm.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 31, 2015)

I love the F-Perm... I use the one with the T perm in it, which I'm really slow at, but if you don't need to AUF then the end of it feels and looks so cool.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a different Jb perm to everyone else (that I know of) but it is still one of my fastest PLL's. My other favourites are Ub, Ab and Rb (lol, all B's)

My Ja-perm: R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 31, 2015)

V perm <3


----------



## TDM (Aug 31, 2015)

2180161 said:


> M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2


I prefer both R2 U' [F B'] R2 [F' B] U' R2 and R U R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R.




OLLiver said:


> Jb perm 0.59 seconds


did you count frames?


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 31, 2015)

Aa : Meh too hard to fingertrick
Ab : Same as above
E : Flows well but too long
F : Same as above 
Ga : Meh
Gb : Sucky
Gc : bit faster then the other g's
Gd : same as above
H : Decent but I suck at doing M's
Ja : Good not the best though but strangley my top 3 singles were this PLL
Jb : best alg ever
Na : Same as E and F. I use the RUF one
Nb : Worst alg ever I absolutley hate it. I use the RUL one.
Ra : I use the RUF one and it's pretty awesome flows nicely
Rb : same as above
T : Great!
Ua : Great too! I use the RU one
Ub : slightly faster then Ua I use MU but it locks a bit
V : Decent I don't get why everyone hates this
Y : Same as E,F, and Na 
Z : I suck at M's I hate it.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 31, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> V perm <3



That's something different


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 31, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> V perm <3



I hate V perms.

I like E, H, Jb, Rb, T, Ua, Ub, Y and Z. But I voted Ga cos the execution is the coolest.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 31, 2015)

Skips <3


Spoiler



seriously, Ja and T perms


----------



## BboyArchon (Aug 31, 2015)

Rb perm (Left handed) and H perm (M,U) for sure. Voted for H perm because it's shorter even though I always fail in official solves lol


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 31, 2015)

I absolutely love my T perm... 
R2 U R2 U' R2 (U' D) R2 U' R2 U R2 D'


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 31, 2015)

I guess everyone else is doing it...
Aa: ROTATIONS but the last three moves are nice.
Ab: ROTATIONS are just bad.
E: MORE ROTATIONS and the most inefficient alg ever
F: My slowest PLL, slower than the Gc and Gd, which I don't even know.
Ga: Kinda cool I guess.
Gb: A bit better than Ga.
Gc/Gd: Don't know them 
H: My fastest PLL  but not my favorite.
Ja: I hate it. I have the worst alg ever for it.
Jb: Still a terrible alg, but it's more fun.
Na/Nb: They're the same to me, half the time I mess up the 5th move, the other half I use the wrong one.
Ra: Just a mirror.
Rb: Bae <3 It's so fun
T: Cool alg.
Ua/Ub: kewl
V: Really long, but fun to excecute.
Y: Should be renamed to Q.
Z: Yey


----------



## martinss (Aug 31, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> I absolutely love my T perm...
> R2 U R2 U' R2 (U' D) R2 U' R2 U R2 D'


That one is very usefull for cuboïds and square-1 !


----------



## NeilH (Aug 31, 2015)

martinss said:


> That one is very usefull for cuboïds and square-1 !



I use it for my 3x3x5


----------



## sqAree (Aug 31, 2015)

Aa+b: Nice alg in theory, I'm just incapable of fingertrick it correctly, results in good times nevertheless cause it's short.
E: The only alg involving D moves I can perform somewhat decently.
F: Conjugated T perm ftw, long but fast.
Ga+b: Flows but with flaws if too fast.
Gc: As it's RUF I pretty much like it.
Gd: The best G imo.
H+Z: I can't really do M moves, these are one of my slowest.
Ja: As I can't do algs that use both L and R, I use F U' R' F R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' F'. However, I'm convinced the standard alg could be executed faster.
Jb+skip: Yep, best alg ever and also the fastest for me!
Na: Conjugated Jb perm flows nicely but takes still ages due to its length.
Nb: When I started cubing this was the standard alg: R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R. I don't get how this can be executed without regripping at least 4 times. Are there actually better RUF algs for that? ._.
Ra+b: RUF ones are decent.
T: Well, T is in a way the same alg as Jb.
Ua+b: They are just fast because short and 2-gen I suppose but I don't like them.
V: Just bad.
Y: Almost as good as Jb/T.

So, there are 4 PLLs I can sub2, namely Jb, T, Y and Ua.

OH is a different story though. As all of those algs are RUD, RUL or RU for me, they are basically all nice although Us may be the fastest.


----------



## G2013 (Aug 31, 2015)

Both Rs, and J perm (not L)


----------



## 1w3playZ (Aug 31, 2015)

I love the H perm but I think my favorite is the Jb perm.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 31, 2015)

G2013 said:


> Both Rs, and J perm (not L)



but L perm better D:


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 31, 2015)

My favourite PLL is the one where all the pieces are permuted, its really fast


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 31, 2015)

T perm FTW
Partly cause it was the first I learnt


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 1, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> My favourite PLL is the one where all the pieces are permuted, its really fast



I like this one too, but sometimes J is faster.
The AUF on this one kills me


----------



## CubePro (Sep 5, 2015)

Mine is Aa perm. It's like the fastest PLL


----------



## Dene (Sep 5, 2015)

I trolled.


----------



## United Thought (Sep 5, 2015)

Gc: R2 F2 all day long
+ it's really easy to memorize


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dene said:


> I trolled.



#lolfailquestion


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 5, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> I absolutely love my T perm...
> R2 U R2 U' R2 (U' D) R2 U' R2 U R2 D'



Woooooah finally someone who uses the same T-Perm as me


----------



## NeilH (Sep 5, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Woooooah finally someone who uses the same T-Perm as me



That t-perm is only good for cuboids otherwise it sucks


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 5, 2015)

NeilH said:


> That t-perm is only good for cuboids otherwise it sucks



Agreed.


----------



## Sam N (Sep 6, 2015)

PLL-skip is my favorite PLL hands down. 

On a serious note though, it's probably an H-perm. I also really like my alg for F-perm even though it's not the fastest PLL out there.


----------



## Dene (Sep 6, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> #lolfailquestion



And you still didn't correct it.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 6, 2015)

My favourites are probably both U perms, but I like Jb, T and Y as well


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 6, 2015)

Dene said:


> And you still didn't correct it.



I'm probably dumb ** for not figuring this out, but what's wrong with it?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 6, 2015)

F perm because I don't suck at it sometimes


----------



## leeo (Sep 6, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> Z perm for life
> 
> M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U2'



I hunted for a replacement for this Z-perm form as it uses 23 quarter-turn metric moves which is many more than is necessary and always felt awkward. Searching with Cube Explorer among those optimal-move solutions that also preserve all of the centers orientation (incase I want to use it on super-cubes) I came up with this one, which is downright fun: Fw' L U2 F' L' Bw D L2 Fw' L B' L2 Fw. What makes it special for me is that for turning I am left-hand dominant, and all of the moves feature the left hand except the final B', yet it can be turned continuously with only a single quarter-turn regrip after the first U2 to pick up the F'. With the symmetry of the Z-perm, a reflection about the M plane could easily convert this into a right-hand dominent version.


----------



## Dene (Sep 6, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> I'm probably dumb ** for not figuring this out, but what's wrong with it?



"Please specify your favorite PLL. It doesn't have the fastest one to execute, just your favorite one in general."


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 6, 2015)

Dene said:


> "Please specify your favorite PLL. It doesn't have the fastest one to execute, just your favorite one in general."




Wow, thanks. I'm fixing that now.

Conclusion? I don't think, like ever.


----------



## CuberRiley (Sep 6, 2015)

PLL Skip


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 7, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> PLL Skip



Wow, so original.


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 12, 2015)

is R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F sub 1-able? closest I've got is like 1.31 on a stackmat


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 12, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> is R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F sub 1-able? closest I've got is like 1.31 on a stackmat


I use that V perm. I've done it in 1.18 on a stackmat


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 23, 2015)

T perm


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 23, 2015)

As I don't know full pll (in fact I only just transitioned into 2 look pll), and I use Pockman for corners, I had to choose the y perm.


----------

